# Loch Raven



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Happy snowy Sunday...

I know this is more of a freshwater thing but...

Can anyone out here share w/ me some tips for locating and fishing for crappie and perch coming up in the next few months in Loch Raven ?

I'm interested in finding out...

Where...(i.e. up by warren road or down in the main lake)

Whether I need to wait until boating season....or if I can fish from shore

Lures / bait to use on an ultralight setup w/ 4lb test

This weather's killing me. Beyond trout, I've got to have something to look forward to....

ALSO -- IF ANYONE WANTS TO MEET UP FOR A FISH-IN...ALL THE BETTER. FISHING W/ BUDS IS A LOT BETTER THAN ALONE....

Thanks,
Excalibur


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Ps....*

If folks don't have info on Loch Raven but do have it for either Liberty, Prettyboy or Piney Run, I'd be game for that too.

I've watched most of the threads regarding Nicodemus and might want to head over there sometime in the near future.

Thanks again,
Ex


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

Excalibur said:


> Happy snowy Sunday...
> 
> I know this is more of a freshwater thing but...
> 
> ...


I have always had pretty good luck fishing under or around any of the bridges, Dulaney Valley road bridge is a good one you can either fish from shore or from the bridge, always had luck with small spinners, shad darts tipped with minnow, it is better if you ca use a boat but the fishing senter doesn't open until later:fishing: :fishing:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I think there are boat rentals at Loch Raven with electric trolling motors. Nice largemouth bass and sunfish fishing in the spring also. Sorry, I don't know anything about catching the perch in there.


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

fishbait said:


> I think there are boat rentals at Loch Raven with electric trolling motors. Nice largemouth bass and sunfish fishing in the spring also. Sorry, I don't know anything about catching the perch in there.


There are boat rentals with electric motors but the fishing center isn't open yet so only fishing from shore for now:fishing:


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Joppatowne Quarry*

Also --

Is anyone on here familiar with a quarry that exists in Joppatowne ?

I've heard there's pretty good fishing there but don't know exactly how to get to it.

I tried searches on the web using joppatowne and quarry...but no luck. I did find one map of someone's running route that listed a quarry called Rumsey Island Quarry -- looking at the sat photo, I guessed it was the body of water to the east of the gunpoweder cove marina and mariner point areas.

If anyone on here could provide some more info on this quarry, I'd surely appreciate it.

Thanks,
Ex


----------



## jmwilson75 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Sunday*

Hey Excalibur what are you doing Sunday? Do you want to hit liberty or piney run? I know a few spots on both if you want to go. Also a few local ponds near Westminster.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

i can give you exact directions to the JT quarry. Fishing there is tidal and tricky. Yperch and huge crappie are there year round but best just before and after ice. I'm fishing near there this weekend for Yperch. Also, I recommend and have years of experience fishing LochRaven by rental boat for W/Y perch. It takes being there first light and having plenty of Bull Minnows. Night crawlers will works too but the minnows will eliminate majority of your throw backs.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*jm...*

Sorry but I can't make this Sunday. I'm definitely game for meeting up though. Please keep me on your short list.

Gwaud -- If you recall, I met you last year when trouting over at Gwynnbrook (thanks again for sharing the bank). I'll be at it again this year. Maybe I'll see you out there. (I'll probably fish Gwynnbrook and Gunpowder)

At some point, I'd love to pick your brain regarding the Loch Raven YP/Crappie. I live only a few mins from there.

Where can I get bull heads locally ?

Thanks to both of you,
Ex


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

*I get*

my bull minnows from clydes or warren's. If not i'll set my trap out a few days ahead of time and catch my own. We can talk at gwynnbrook. i'll be in the same spot as last year. It will be me and my brother again. Ohh then my daughter might want to come also.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*gwaud*

Do you still work on Red Run ?

If so, I'm across the street -- maybe we can catch up for a beer sometime.

Ex


----------

